# How to wake up from magical sleep?



## Derren (Sep 29, 2002)

Are there any rules about wakening a person from an magical inflicted sleep? For example when you fail a ST against the sleep spell, would you:
1. Sleep until the duration expires or the sleep is dispelled?
2. Wake like from normal sleep (noise, etc.)?
3. Receive a new ST when somebody tries to wake you?

And if there are differences between magical and normal sleep, how do I recognize what causes magical sleep and what not. For example is the sleep effect from the breath weapon from an brass dragon magical?


----------



## Oni (Sep 29, 2002)

"Sleeping creatures are helpless.  Slapping or wounding awakens affected creatures, but normal noise does not.  Awakening a creature is a standard action (an application of the aid another action)." PHB, pg 253


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Sep 29, 2002)

Derren said:
			
		

> Are there any rules about wakening a person from an magical inflicted sleep? For example when you fail a ST against the sleep spell, would you:
> 1. Sleep until the duration expires or the sleep is dispelled?
> 2. Wake like from normal sleep (noise, etc.)?
> 3. Receive a new ST when somebody tries to wake you?



You would sleep until the duration expires or the spell is dispelled.  Also, from the Sleep spell description in the PH on page 253, "slapping or wounding awakens affected creatures, but normal noise does not.  Awakening a creature is a standard action (an application of the aid another action)."



> And if there are differences between magical and normal sleep, how do I recognize what causes magical sleep and what not. For example is the sleep effect from the breath weapon from an brass dragon magical?



A sleep affect comes from either a spell, spell-like ability, or supernatural ability.  The brass dragon's breath weapon is supernatural.  You would know the sleep is not natural because people just don't usually drop over sleeping, but you may not always know the source of the sleep effect.  I would say you would know the source if the brass dragon used its breath weapon on you.


----------

